#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: αρθ. 2 παρ.42 και αρθ.11 παρ.6ί

## sultanos

αρθ.2 παρ.42
κτήριο είναι η κατασκευή που αποτελείται από χώρους και εγκαταστάσεις και προορίζεται για προσωρινή ή μόνιμη παραμονή του χρήστη.
αρθ.11 παρ.6ί
στον σ.δ. δεν προσμετρώνται ….. 
για κτήρια κατοικιών ένας υπόγειος όροφος επιφάνειας ίσης με εκείνη που καταλαμβάνει το κτήριο, προοριζόμενος για βοηθητικές χρήσεις με την προυπόθεση ότι η οροφή του σε κανένα σημείο δεν υπερβαίνει το 1.20 μ. από την ο.σ. εδάφους.
ερώτηση....
εάν σε μια μεζονέτα με υπόγειο, ισόγειο και όροφο ,στο ισόγειο έχω μπαζωμένες βεράντες …..στο περίγραμμα του υπογείου πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να βάλω και το πλάτος των βεραντών ή μπορώ να κάνω το υπόγειο ακριβώς κάτω από το κτήριο ( να ξεκινάει μέσα από τις βεράντες)????
sorry χαζή ερώτηση …...αλλά νέος...!

----------


## Xάρης

Οι μπαζωέμενες βεράντες αποτελούν κι αυτές διαμόρφωση του εδάφους και δεν υπολογίζονται πουθενά.

----------


## sultanos

άρα το υπόγειο θα έχει περίμετρο την περίμετρο του  κτηρίου μη συμπεριλαμβανομένων των βεραντών.
οκ ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------

